# All my friends are horrible, slow texters.



## buhlue (Mar 8, 2013)

Am i the only one who has friends they text that take hours to respond? Sometimes, they even respond the next day or something. And you KNOW theyre on their phones because they post stuff on instagram/snapchat and stuff like that. It makes me feel like i'm clearly not important to them and that my conversation is in no way intriguing. Mean while, i respond in a decent, timely manner. I'm so done with this.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

I hate that!!! It is not hard to text really unless they;re texting many people and if they like you less, they won't reply to you for a while. My friends does the same thing to me. 
Oh well, I am going to do the same.


----------



## buhlue (Mar 8, 2013)

exactly! I do the same as well. It makes me feel unvalued.


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, if it seems like they don't care about you, get rid of them? I wouldn't put effort into maintaining a relationship if it isn't reciprocated.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

macrotus said:


> Well, if it seems like they don't care about you, get rid of them? I wouldn't put effort into maintaining a relationship if it isn't reciprocated.


Whenever I meet girls, they start to like me.. not sure if they're avoiding me because of that or what. When that happens, I talk to them less unless I like them. . I am single so yeah.

I had to avoid 2 of friends so far because they had a crush on me. I think there's another who is starting to like me. >_<. All I want is friends, but I keep getting girls who fall for me.


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

EddieDee said:


> Whenever I meet girls, they start to like me.. not sure if they're avoiding me because of that or what. When that happens, I talk to them less unless I like them. . I am single so yeah.
> 
> I had to avoid 2 of friends so far because they had a crush on me. I think there's another who is starting to like me. >_<. All I want is friends, but I keep getting girls who fall for me.


Sounds like a guy a knew, he had a female friend who was quite pushy, he eventually told her to "**** off" and cut contact. Granted that's an extreme reaction, but I think sometimes it's necessary to get people to go of you.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Maybe they're busy brah or don't feel like responding atm 

My bestie and I like never have full conversations, we just text eachother when we feel up to it. And if we are in the mood to talk a lot we just Skype or something.


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

I am the worst texter ever. If I feel obligated to hang out with them or they're going to say something I don't want to know about or too negative I won't answer at all. So I only pretty much text my boyfriend, my parents and my best friends who don't live near me. I hate feeling obligated to hang out with people, it makes me anxious. It's not that I'm busy cause I never am, I just.. Don't want to talk lol.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Irks the hell out of me


----------



## grapesatmidnight (Dec 29, 2014)

Honestly, I do that all the time but I would never go around posting things on Instagram on messaging other people when the person can see. I do it because I get anxious that I won't be able to carry on the conversation to their standards. My advice is to simply not text them until they text you. If you want something from them like homework help or something, keep it short and sweet or something.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

macrotus said:


> Sounds like a guy a knew, he had a female friend who was quite pushy, he eventually told her to "**** off" and cut contact. Granted that's an extreme reaction, but I think sometimes it's necessary to get people to go of you.


Yeah, I didn't tell her anything, but she was like.. "I'm willing to wait for the right person." I am sure she was mentioning me, so I told her I am going to be busy with school and so that I am not into dating. Like 2-3 weeks later, she got into a relationship.. hah.

I love to write which is why I like texting. If a friend can't text me at all, I will have to let that person go unless she lives nearby then we can hang out.


----------



## buhlue (Mar 8, 2013)

Sadly, if I let these people 'go', i'd probably be left with like 2 friends.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I think this is a common thing. I've heard a lot of my classmates complain about people not texting them back in a reasonable time and talking about they themselves being terrible at texting people back. You probably shouldn't get that offended. Just chalk it up to the fact that people are lazy mofos. You have a problem if they're texting other people 24/7 when you go out with them, though.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure most friends do this, I did this all the time when I had friends and I've never really had anyone complain to me or call me a "bad friend" because of it. The only time I've actually seen people text someone constantly throughout the day is when they have a crush on each other, or they're in the honeymoon stage of the relationship. Anyway, you shouldn't expect your friends to be there constantly to reply to you on the dot, doesn't make them bad friends.


----------



## bmwerdna (Oct 20, 2014)

I feel the same way, but I do the same thing so I guess I'm a hypocrite. Sometimes I just don't feel like texting so I just put the phone down. I feel bad about it but I prefer to talk to them in person anyway.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I feel like some people have legit excuses but for the most part, I feel like some people are clearly ignoring you or putting you off for later.

Like there was this very popular post on tumblr going around that said something along the lines of:

"my phone is always in my hand. if you think im ignoring you, I am"


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

HOURS?!?!

I think some of you need to relax, you're making it way more personal than it needs to be. 

:tiptoe


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

eep. I do this too. Because to me, if someone values you & likes your company, theyll prefer spending time talking with you over.. whatever else they end up doing. I mean, thats totally not realistic because they could be watching tv or busy with other people or just not into talking to you at the moment. But at the same time, if it happens more often than not, Im pretty sure they cant really like talking to you all that much :s

I think the only thing you can do is just keep trying to find someone whos got the same style as you, who finds you as engaging as you find them. When people dont respond, try to force yourself to do other things, or find someone else to talk to. Otherwise you end up getting needlessly hurt when odds are, they dont even notice.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I can wait a few hrs. A few days, ok sure.
My friends sometimes take a few weeks to reply, if at all..

Its getting to the point i wanna stop texting them at all and see if they even notice... I somehow doubt it :-/


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

EddieDee said:


> I hate that!!! *It is not hard to text really unless they;re texting many people and if they like you less, they won't reply to you for a while*. My friends does the same thing to me.
> Oh well, I am going to do the same.


This.. i've experienced this with some peeps on here....


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

EddieDee said:


> Whenever I meet girls, they start to like me.. not sure if they're avoiding me because of that or what. When that happens, I talk to them less unless I like them. . I am single so yeah.
> 
> I had to avoid 2 of friends so far because they had a crush on me. I think there's another who is starting to like me. >_<. *All I want is friends, but I keep getting girls who fall for me*.


The same used to happen to me in HS

but now,that I'm in college and older... I wish that stilled happened : p

b/c even when u tell em ur not interested they'll still want to be friends afterwards...

well atleast thats what happened in my experience. ; p


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

extremely slow texting is annoying.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Are you coming on too strong? Maybe they feel your clingy and you just need to give them some space


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Jeez, this is all normal behaviour. Taking a few hours to respond shouldn't be that big a deal. They probably got preoccupied, or just forgot to text back. And yeah, it happens if you read a text and decide you want to give it a thought out response. By the way, the longer and deeper the message, the less easier it is to respond quickly. But anyway, just relax...


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

That's the reason I miss the msn messenger days... My conversations would last hours. I know there's skype, but it's not the same. u_u


----------

